# Where do I go next?



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

TEnglish14 said:


> Breathed a sigh of relief today when I confronted the customer when they started saying how they were much over budget and how they are rushing the timeline. With a total showing my costs have them 10% under the budget they wanted to keep and 27% under the budget I told them to plan on and how as things sit right now I should be finishing on the exact date I gave them or a few days ahead.
> 
> They had really been tearing me done so I finally sat down and did all the adding and found proof of dates being told. Feeling much better, still ****ty of "friends" to treat me this was but that's life.
> 
> ...


Someone once said on here, I can't remember who, the best way to be a successful contractor is to always move forward. Never linger or dwell, just keep moving forward. That stuck with me.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

heavy_d said:


> Someone once said on here, I can't remember who, the best way to be a successful contractor is to always move forward. Never linger or dwell, just keep moving forward. That stuck with me.


And marry rich, that's key.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

If you can't marry rich, at least marry up. Smartest thing I ever did.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

HardGibson said:


> If you can't marry rich, at least marry up. Smartest thing I ever did.


Me too!


----------



## handreasonx (Jul 15, 2016)

charge it to experience. it's part of it. thus i don't service some friend's list unless if my intuition says yes. I took a big leap of risk when i was at your point. I was glad i made the right choice but it wasn't easy. Pay is well but there's no growth in what i'm doing. I saved some backup money before i left the boat, i took small projects (some good , some fail, some pissy ones) until i learn how to appreciate calculative risks. 

Be a calculated risk taker.. have a business plan, and when you've made your choice - there's no going back. don't rush your moment though. there's always that good timing. you'll know it.


----------



## TEnglish14 (Jul 15, 2014)

Question, I'm planning on registering my business this month. I'm moving in to my new house and I don't have much room in my garage so I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on a trailer sooner then planned. Planning on going 7x14, would it be better to wait till I registered or just pull the trigger now?


Sent from the werktrok


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Maybe have a look around and see what kind of deals you can get. Don't just run out and buy the first one you see.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Make sure the trailer is the way to go before investing the money.
I found out after buying and dragging it around for a year I would have been better off with box truck.Still looking for a good deal but sold the trailer a month ago.


----------



## TEnglish14 (Jul 15, 2014)

I've been looking around, not much for used ones around me but I can get a new one for around $4500 which isn't too bad. I feel like it's the right way to go since my truck is my daily driver and the trailer will act as tool storage both at the house and jobs. I may not need it every job but it sure would have been nice on my last job, making multiple trips just to get all your tools to a job sucks 


Sent from the werktrok


----------



## TEnglish14 (Jul 15, 2014)

Officially registered the business a few weeks ago and got insurance, waiting to hear on some jobs. Developing a website, keeping active-ish on my Facebook page to help advertise some. Things are going pretty well just trying to line jobs up


Sent from the werktrok


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

That's been the hardest thing to do for me... keeping work coming in. 
Just keep at it, the referrals will come.


----------



## TEnglish14 (Jul 15, 2014)

asevereid said:


> That's been the hardest thing to do for me... keeping work coming in.
> Just keep at it, the referrals will come.




That's all I can do. It's hard right now with my day job, working 55+ and I'm salary and trying to do this and renovate my house. About to tell the day job either make sure I'm 45 hours or less a week or give me more money.


Sent from the werktrok


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

I was extremely lucky when I hit a dry spell a few months back ; a former employer called me up and asked if I could come back for a couple months, but if I had any of my own projects come up I could take those on with the appropriate notice. 
Got lucky again and I only had one job come up during that time, and then as I was leaving them the phone started ringing again. 
If it weren't for them I'd have gone under completely.

One again, a lesson to all those that want to go out on your own... Do it with the proper (for your situation) capital reserves in place... It is not worth the stress at home.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

TEnglish14 said:


> That's all I can do. It's hard right now with my day job, working 55+ and I'm salary and trying to do this and renovate my house. About to tell the day job either make sure I'm 45 hours or less a week or give me more money.
> 
> 
> Sent from the werktrok




What does your contract say?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TEnglish14 (Jul 15, 2014)

Mordekyle said:


> What does your contract say?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I signed a paper that says I'm salary and get X amount/week. I don't believe I signed a contract saying I need a certain amount of hours a week. 


Sent from the werktrok


----------



## WalnutBuilders (Sep 24, 2016)

Thats a tough one. It sounds like you should have a chat with the boss to get your expectations on the same page. 

The idea behind salary pay is that it should Average about 40 hours a week. Sometimes a bit less, sometimes a bit more. Unfortunately, some employers push for more than they ought to.


----------



## TEnglish14 (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm looking in to getting QuickBooks, is that the preferred method for accounting for you guys?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevarino (Sep 28, 2013)

Making the leap to going out on your own is tough. I did side jobs for two years before making the leap to go full time. This is my 3rd year since making this my full time business. There have been a few dry spells but not usually more than a month. Thankfully I've been able to find work in those times. One thing that helped me was getting a few other contractors who needed occasional subs. I am able to call them up when I'm slow and they can usually throw work my way. One such place is a flooring store that subs out all of their installs. Keeping work coming in is half the job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

TEnglish14 said:


> I'm looking in to getting QuickBooks, is that the preferred method for accounting for you guys?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Quickbooks is great. Get the pro or contractor edition. And, hire someone for 4 hours or whatever to teach it to you. Best thing I ever did.


----------



## TEnglish14 (Jul 15, 2014)

Stevarino said:


> Making the leap to going out on your own is tough. I did side jobs for two years before making the leap to go full time. This is my 3rd year since making this my full time business. There have been a few dry spells but not usually more than a month. Thankfully I've been able to find work in those times. One thing that helped me was getting a few other contractors who needed occasional subs. I am able to call them up when I'm slow and they can usually throw work my way. One such place is a flooring store that subs out all of their installs. Keeping work coming in is half the job.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The plan was to get things going for a couple years then make the leap but it may happen sooner rather than later. I've sold a few jobs this week, have a kitchen to look at this weekend, and if my buddy buys a foreclosed house I'll have a 100k+ project and I'll quit my job then. Being in the local home builders association has helped me make connections with other contractors, one landscaper sends me any decks he designs and I'm working on getting work from bigger GC's likely will be drywall related though haha



heavy_d said:


> Yes. Quickbooks is great. Get the pro or contractor edition. And, hire someone for 4 hours or whatever to teach it to you. Best thing I ever did.



Good to know! I'll look into it today!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I had the plan to save up money then make the jump. I had been doing side jobs for a year or two. One day my boss treated me like a piece of ****e worse than other days so I quit at the end of the day. Haven't looked back. 

It helps to have a partner with an income though.


----------



## TEnglish14 (Jul 15, 2014)

Le gf works but she doesn't make great money, luckily the house I bought is relatively cheap, my mortgage it's about $550 a month so that makes it easier. I should always be able to come up with enough to pay the bills. It's tough cause I'll put out a decent amount of numbers and not hear anything then all the sudden they call at once and are like, "I'm ready to do the work" sent out prices for jobs ranging from $800-$9k today and have a kitchen to look at this weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Just make sure you tell them during your visit that you are based in first come first serve and that when they decide to do the work, they will have to get a spot on the calendar.


----------



## TEnglish14 (Jul 15, 2014)

heavy_d said:


> Just make sure you tell them during your visit that you are based in first come first serve and that when they decide to do the work, they will have to get a spot on the calendar.



That's how I approach it and try to let them know how far out I am at that time too. Some can be less understanding but most are good about it. I know going full time has its own stresses but trying to schedule work around an ever changing work schedule sucks.

I'm working on finding a business associate, I guess you would call it, that's a realtor. Someone who would be open to the idea of brings me along to show houses that need work but I could make the buyers dream home. It might be a hard pitch since it would hurt their commission but if I kick back some profit it could work. I honestly love the business model then have on the show Fixer Upper where they take that ****ty old house and make it great for people, encompassing both the sale and the construction in to the profits is also nice. Trying to get my brother to get his realtors license but we will see.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnSawyer (Sep 28, 2016)

*Concierge HandyMan*

Feel free to steal my idea. I have always wanted to start a "Concierge Handyman Service". 
Example: Get 100 customers at 100.00 monthly fee. 
Customer Base: Wealthy folks that are tired of WAITING for a sub to show up. 

What you offer: 
You will give them a free Hour long repair service call within 48 hours of their request. 
Then, you will assess and either charge by hour or coordinate subs to come fix problem FOR Cost plus 10% or something. Of course, work to get them the best value possible. 

I know a couple of people that call me before fancy parties to come fix doorknobs, toilet paper holders, icemakers, etc. I always make good money. I wish they were paying me 1200 per year each for my Concierge service. 

Just a thought







TEnglish14 said:


> A little background for you, I am 23, I work as an assistant project manager for a larger commercial GC. I have a degree in construction management with a background going back to when I was 15. Growing up I always worked side jobs doing carpentry or plumbing with my Dad and Step Dad, during school I worked for a spray foam contractor doing everything from call-backs, spraying foam, installing windows, managing supplies, NYS testing, I also built houses 1 summer during school, and I've worked with a local sheet metal worker/roofer for the past 3 years on weekends, as well as picked up my own side jobs.
> 
> My senior year of school I planned on going back to building houses because I truly loved it, the gentlemen I worked for was older so I hoped to one day buy him out. In January of my senior year he passed away and I started looking for jobs, got the offer for my current job and took it because the plan was a summer in the office and then I would go to being an assistant superintendent. Well that was 1.5 years ago now, and I'm still at this desk.
> 
> ...


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

Stevarino said:


> Making the leap to going out on your own is tough. I did side jobs for two years before making the leap to go full time. This is my 3rd year since making this my full time business. There have been a few dry spells but not usually more than a month. Thankfully I've been able to find work in those times. One thing that helped me was getting a few other contractors who needed occasional subs. I am able to call them up when I'm slow and they can usually throw work my way. One such place is a flooring store that subs out all of their installs. Keeping work coming in is half the job.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's like this, if you don't get your azz up and hit the streets every morning looking for work then you won't make it. You can't do it all, sell, run the biz, do estimates, invoicing, finances advertisements.. website marketing ect.. do you have a business plan? If not, get one. And then go sell. Sell sell sell sell sell. Knock doors. And schedule like 1 or 2 jobs a week for a while. Do your jobs thurs- Friday and sell Monday & tues from 4-7 pm and work on business plan or marketing during day mom and tues, do paperwork on Wednesday .. 

Whatever you do, self dicipline is paramount. A plan is paramount.

If that's what u want to do, just DO IT. sink or swim..


----------



## TEnglish14 (Jul 15, 2014)

madrina said:


> It's like this, if you don't get your azz up and hit the streets every morning looking for work then you won't make it. You can't do it all, sell, run the biz, do estimates, invoicing, finances advertisements.. website marketing ect.. do you have a business plan? If not, get one. And then go sell. Sell sell sell sell sell. Knock doors. And schedule like 1 or 2 jobs a week for a while. Do your jobs thurs- Friday and sell Monday & tues from 4-7 pm and work on business plan or marketing during day mom and tues, do paperwork on Wednesday ..
> 
> Whatever you do, self dicipline is paramount. A plan is paramount.
> 
> If that's what u want to do, just DO IT. sink or swim..




Well I think I'm gonna dive in soon. It's a little scary but I looked at a big kitchen job, gut, level the floor, tear down some walls, the whole 9 and if I put a number on it I'll have to quit to go full time so it might be time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

TEnglish14 said:


> Well I think I'm gonna dive in soon. It's a little scary but I looked at a big kitchen job, gut, level the floor, tear down some walls, the whole 9 and if I put a number on it I'll have to quit to go full time so it might be time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I first started quoting jobs, people could tell that I was new and expected cheap prices. It didn't help that my only advertising was kijiji (our version of craigslist) and had no referrals yet. So I priced some jobs that I had no chance of ever getting. 

So maybe don't quit your day job until you have signed contracts and deposits.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

And I just finished that exact same job... expect to replace some joists.

Is there a basement ceiling below? Luckily mine had a dropped ceiling below.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

TEnglish14 said:


> Well I think I'm gonna dive in soon. It's a little scary but I looked at a big kitchen job, gut, level the floor, tear down some walls, the whole 9 and if I put a number on it I'll have to quit to go full time so it might be time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sometimes you have to just go for it, once you bid a job, get it, complete it and get paid successfully you will realize you can do it. Then you will get your confidence up which the customers will notice which will get you more work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TEnglish14 (Jul 15, 2014)

heavy_d said:


> When I first started quoting jobs, people could tell that I was new and expected cheap prices. It didn't help that my only advertising was kijiji (our version of craigslist) and had no referrals yet. So I priced some jobs that I had no chance of ever getting.
> 
> So maybe don't quit your day job until you have signed contracts and deposits.



Definitely wouldn't quit till I know I had the job. My names getting out there more and I'm spreading myself pretty thin. I feel like I'm wasting time at my day job since I mainly just watch others work all day.



heavy_d said:


> And I just finished that exact same job... expect to replace some joists.
> 
> Is there a basement ceiling below? Luckily mine had a dropped ceiling below.



The HO knows they will need to replace some and luckily there is no ceilings below and the basement is unfinished.



Windycity said:


> Sometimes you have to just go for it, once you bid a job, get it, complete it and get paid successfully you will realize you can do it. Then you will get your confidence up which the customers will notice which will get you more work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I seem to get along with customers well, most don't expect me to be so young but after seeing some of my work they have no issues. I'm getting confident I can do this, just hard to know when to take the leap




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

If your heart is in it, you'll know.


----------



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sounds like you are making good preparations. Very wise to get everything in order from the start.
Register your name
get tax id
declare type of business: Incorporated, llc, sole proprietor, etc..

Quickbooks is great been using it for at least 15 years. Just set it up correctly and keep on top of your accounting. It's pretty easy but some lessons would go a long way if you are not familiar with accounting practices. Quickbooks pro for sure.

Appears you are driven. May take time and as we all know its a roller coaster ride. My advise is to continue to get your ducks in order business wise.


----------



## TEnglish14 (Jul 15, 2014)

heavy_d said:


> If your heart is in it, you'll know.



Honestly I think this job could be the job I'm looking for to go full time. It makes sense too me. It's also big enough to allow me to get more jobs lined up while working it. The harder part is everyone worrying for me that makes me second guess it.



natural1 said:


> Sounds like you are making good preparations. Very wise to get everything in order from the start.
> 
> Register your name? [RED] Done [/RED]
> 
> ...



Thanks, I want this. I feel like it's what I'm meant to do. I love everything about it, stress included 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

TEnglish14 said:


> Definitely wouldn't quit till I know I had the job. My names getting out there more and I'm spreading myself pretty thin. I feel like I'm wasting time at my day job since I mainly just watch others work all day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly you may never know exactly when to take the leap....there is always uncertainty 

But when you have ALL of your costs ironed out and know the ins and outs of being the boss it makes the day to day business stuff easier and you can pursue more work and find new customers 


Gaining as much info as you are though Your on the right track! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Ignore the worriers. My whole family are worriers. If I listened to them and took part in their mass worrying hysteria I wouldn't leave the house.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

“The best way to get something done is to begin"

There are some basic facts that will help you make the decision:

You will never know when the time is right
You will never have enough money
You will never have enough experience
You will never have enough support
You will never have enough tools
You will never know enough people
You will **** up
You will survive.

Tomorrow always begins exactly 24 hours after today started - and there's a very strong likelihood you will still be here.


----------



## TEnglish14 (Jul 15, 2014)

Just got word I got a good bathroom job for a local high-end kitchen&bath supplier. 3-4 week lead time is nice to plan everything. Also got a lead on being a sub for a new house in spring


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TEnglish14 (Jul 15, 2014)

What do you guys recommend to get my name out there more? I've got a Facebook, website, signs, shirts, my trucks lettered. I'm getting a pretty size able call list but it's not enough to take it full time yet. Just looking at other ways to get my name out there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TEnglish14 said:


> What do you guys recommend to get my name out there more? I've got a Facebook, website, signs, shirts, my trucks lettered. I'm getting a pretty size able call list but it's not enough to take it full time yet. Just looking at other ways to get my name out there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm skeptical as to how well branding such as shirts, hats, vehicle signage and such works for a small outfit. The best thing you can get are referrals. Encourage people to tell their friends and family. Join business networking groups, go to industry events and chat with others.


----------



## Stano (Jun 9, 2016)

Inner10 said:


> I'm skeptical as to how well branding such as shirts, hats, vehicle signage and such works for a small outfit. The best thing you can get are referrals. Encourage people to tell their friends and family. Join business networking groups, go to industry events and chat with others.




I'm a small unit, (1 truck, 1 trailer and myself) and I have my name on my trailer and shirts. Not really because I think it brings in work, but that it builds familiarity and people begin to recognize your presence in the market. I know it works, because I have people tell me " I see your trucks all o we the place"......lol. Referrals is king in my world and those take time. Make the leap and hustle. You'll be fine. Remember, think long-think wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TEnglish14 (Jul 15, 2014)

Inner10 said:


> I'm skeptical as to how well branding such as shirts, hats, vehicle signage and such works for a small outfit. The best thing you can get are referrals. Encourage people to tell their friends and family. Join business networking groups, go to industry events and chat with others.




I do and almost every job I have has come from referrals. I'm in the Home Builders Association. The branding was more for me, I was doing a golf outing with my brothers in honor of my cousin and I figured why not get polos and then I got shirts to look more uniform. That and vehicle signage I went with from a marketing stand point people need to see something 7 times (if I remember correctly) before they are intrigued enough to look it up. I figured it can't hurt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TEnglish14 said:


> I do and almost every job I have has come from referrals. I'm in the Home Builders Association. The branding was more for me, I was doing a golf outing with my brothers in honor of my cousin and I figured why not get polos and then I got shirts to look more uniform. That and vehicle signage I went with from a marketing stand point people need to see something 7 times (if I remember correctly) before they are intrigued enough to look it up. I figured it can't hurt
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Besides knocking on doors and whoring up social media I don't know what else there is. I found my first year and a half was slow, after that the referrals snowballed to the point where I had too much work.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

I'll tell you what, I've received alot of work from realtors...not any of the sexy big get rich stuff, but smaller repairs/updating etc. especially when the house has issues and they want to sell it. The kind of jobs to fill your schedule. It might be worth your while to grab some pastries/coffee in the morning and stop in your local offices in the area and talk to them about what you do. Dont forget a handful of business cards. A lot of times realtors have clients that are looking for referrals for contractors to work on their houses. A lot of people do not know anybody in the construction business and when they are buying a house that needs any sort of work they almost always use a recommendation that the realtor has. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TEnglish14 (Jul 15, 2014)

Windycity said:


> I'll tell you what, I've received alot of work from realtors...not any of the sexy big get rich stuff, but smaller repairs/updating etc. especially when the house has issues and they want to sell it. The kind of jobs to fill your schedule. It might be worth your while to grab some pastries/coffee in the morning and stop in your local offices in the area and talk to them about what you do. Dont forget a handful of business cards. A lot of times realtors have clients that are looking for referrals for contractors to work on their houses. A lot of people do not know anybody in the construction business and when they are buying a house that needs any sort of work they almost always use a recommendation that the realtor has.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I actually reached out to a few last week and I'm starting to hear back from them. Planning on meeting up with 2 of them this week so I can establish a relationship, hopefully that helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

TEnglish14 said:


> I actually reached out to a few last week and I'm starting to hear back from them. Planning on meeting up with 2 of them this week so I can establish a relationship, hopefully that helps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bob Pilarcik


^^^ See that name. I speak it with respect. He currently runs Caldwell Banker Shooltz Realty in Oxford. At one time, he owned Pilarcik Realty in Clarkston, my home town. He came to me then and asked if I was interested in doing smalls. I said yes. They helped.

That was close to 40 years ago.

When I did the big project in Oxford, Bob Shooltz - the owner of the other realty, was one of my first ten buyers in the condo section.

I'm not going to be a braggard, but over the years, both Bobs have turned a LOT of real estate dollars with me.

And they are both decent and honorable men. Folks like that are out there - have to choosy is all.


----------



## TEnglish14 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey guys, things are going pretty well, getting some pretty sizeable projects. Have made connections, including with the Homeownership Center for first time home buyers, may teach a few classes there to get my name in front of a bunch of potential customers.

Need to make more connections but not sure where to go. I think I'm going to advertise and offer a 5% discount for armed service member and first responders to help get my name out there and its the least I could do.

What are ya'll using for computers? I need to upgrade a laptop to help with expensing, job costing, and eventually estimating.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

TEnglish14 said:


> Hey guys, things are going pretty well, getting some pretty sizeable projects. Have made connections, including with the Homeownership Center for first time home buyers, may teach a few classes there to get my name in front of a bunch of potential customers.
> 
> Need to make more connections but not sure where to go. I think I'm going to advertise and offer a 5% discount for armed service member and first responders to help get my name out there and its the least I could do.
> 
> What are ya'll using for computers? I need to upgrade a laptop to help with expensing, job costing, and eventually estimating.


I have a pretty run of the mill laptop I use for everything. Quickbooks, sketchup, email, etc. Works fine.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TEnglish14 said:


> Hey guys, things are going pretty well, getting some pretty sizeable projects. Have made connections, including with the Homeownership Center for first time home buyers, may teach a few classes there to get my name in front of a bunch of potential customers.
> 
> Need to make more connections but not sure where to go. I think I'm going to advertise and offer a 5% discount for armed service member and first responders to help get my name out there and its the least I could do.
> 
> What are ya'll using for computers? I need to upgrade a laptop to help with expensing, job costing, and eventually estimating.


5% discount won't help you sell much, under bidding competition will.

I have a 2500 dollar Alienware, but if money is tight just get a ThinkPad from Refreshtek.


----------



## TEnglish14 (Jul 15, 2014)

heavy_d said:


> I have a pretty run of the mill laptop I use for everything. Quickbooks, sketchup, email, etc. Works fine.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk






Inner10 said:


> 5% discount won't help you sell much, under bidding competition will.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 2500 dollar Alienware, but if money is tight just get a ThinkPad from Refreshtek.




Looked at some with a friend that's a techie today and there's a nice HP for $700, touch screen and can fold over on itself like a tablet which is nice. 

I haven't had to underbid the competition, the discount is more so a sales tactic. I need to get my name out more. Luckily for me I haven't had to bid against many people yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

TEnglish14 said:


> Looked at some with a friend that's a techie today and there's a nice HP for $700, touch screen and can fold over on itself like a tablet which is nice.
> 
> I haven't had to underbid the competition, the discount is more so a sales tactic. I need to get my name out more. Luckily for me I haven't had to bid against many people yet
> 
> ...


That's the trick is to get a great reputation that you are the only price they get. Many times I do a job and they tell me that I was the only person they had come out to quote it.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Stano (Jun 9, 2016)

TEnglish14 said:


> Looked at some with a friend that's a techie today and there's a nice HP for $700, touch screen and can fold over on itself like a tablet which is nice.
> 
> I haven't had to underbid the competition, the discount is more so a sales tactic. I need to get my name out more. Luckily for me I haven't had to bid against many people yet
> 
> ...




You could also tell your current customers you pay for referrals. Send them a $50 gift card for the local steak house, better than a $500 discount and they will keep doing it once you get them that first card. I also used to write a thank you card to my customers, they liked that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Please don't pay your customers for referrals. This attracts the wrong kind of clients.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I have never understood this discount, pay for referral, or anything other than provide what you say you will; in a timely manner, better than expectation and at the price you said it would be. You do those 3 things and you are above 97% of the competition and it's hard enough to do without all the branding and sales pitches.

Not to mention how would you stop doing it? When it comes time to make some more money you now have to tell people their discount is no good anymore. You have to remember who got what discount when and why. Not to mention you automatically put yourself in the pool of the most cutthroat jobs where price dictates everything and you have to survive on volume instead of value.

Small companies should focus on quality and higher margins with low volume. BArgains, deals, and coupons are given by massive companies because most of their value comes from volume... Some of us may work on that, which is fine and a good structure for certain businesses. Mixing your small owner/operator business model with a high volume, large staffed corporation is a mistake I've seen way too many people make, myself included.

Go talk with some high end architects. Impress them with as much knowledge as you can and your determination and they may drop a couple high end clients on you. Take them out to lunch and just talk processes of things you like to do, talk about your passion and it will be impressive, especially coming from a young guy. If you don't know something, tell them you want to know more. The best thing about archy clients is that they are already prequalified and arent just tire kickers or they wouldnt have hired an archy. 

Don't bid to get the job, bid to make a good, comfortable living.

Most importantly, ask yourself what type of business do you want to be. Work towards that goal and dont stray. A good archy is a great friend to have and leads to all types of good work along with help with troublesome building inspectors. Look for any AIA groups and try to meet up with them, introduce yourself and stay humble. It works, give it a shot.

Best of luck.


----------



## TEnglish14 (Jul 15, 2014)

Looking for some input: 

The job I'm on for my day job is shut down December 11-January 3 for the holidays. During that time they would pull be into the office or ship me off to other jobs. I kinda want to ask for the time off, unpaid, tell them it's too finish my house. Which hopefully would happen but it would also give me time bust out a handful of my jobs. As an employer do you think this looks bad, asking for nearly 3 weeks off since my job will be shut down?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TEnglish14 said:


> Looking for some input:
> 
> The job I'm on for my day job is shut down December 11-January 3 for the holidays. During that time they would pull be into the office or ship me off to other jobs. I kinda want to ask for the time off, unpaid, tell them it's too finish my house. Which hopefully would happen but it would also give me time bust out a handful of my jobs. As an employer do you think this looks bad, asking for nearly 3 weeks off since my job will be shut down?
> 
> ...


No, but don't demand it, ask if it's an option.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

TEnglish14 said:


> Looking for some input:
> 
> The job I'm on for my day job is shut down December 11-January 3 for the holidays. During that time they would pull be into the office or ship me off to other jobs. I kinda want to ask for the time off, unpaid, tell them it's too finish my house. Which hopefully would happen but it would also give me time bust out a handful of my jobs. As an employer do you think this looks bad, asking for nearly 3 weeks off since my job will be shut down?
> 
> ...




Well if you are in good with the owners it never hurts to ask. However I have a friend who is a Union bricklayer for one of the largest Mason contracting companies in the Chicagoland area. He worked with them full-time for years until a few summers ago they had to lay some guys off and he volunteered to take the summer off because he's been working so much and figured it would be nice to have the summer off collecting unemployment. Unfortunately he never really got called back and he's kind of on the chit list and has not worked full-time since 

I don't know about your situation with your current company but it's something to think about


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I think you should ask for the time off. Do a couple of your own jobs and see how it feels to be your own boss fulltime for a few weeks. It may be the boost you need to make the next step.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## TEnglish14 (Jul 15, 2014)

Inner10 said:


> No, but don't demand it, ask if it's an option.



That's what I was gonna do, tell them I have a lot of work to catch up on at home. It would be better for them than paying me to walk around the office begging for something to do. That's what I've done for 2 months this year.



Windycity said:


> Well if you are in good with the owners it never hurts to ask. However I have a friend who is a Union bricklayer for one of the largest Mason contracting companies in the Chicagoland area. He worked with them full-time for years until a few summers ago they had to lay some guys off and he volunteered to take the summer off because he's been working so much and figured it would be nice to have the summer off collecting unemployment. Unfortunately he never really got called back and he's kind of on the chit list and has not worked full-time since
> 
> I don't know about your situation with your current company but it's something to think about
> 
> ...



I'm pretty well liked I believe, I have a review Wednesday so I guess we will see :laughing: I'm management and I'm thinking they will be really thrown off by my asking but it makes sense to me and saves them money. Hell if they want me to stay gone I'll be alright with that.



heavy_d said:


> I think you should ask for the time off. Do a couple of your own jobs and see how it feels to be your own boss fulltime for a few weeks. It may be the boost you need to make the next step.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk



That was exactly my thought behind it. Could give it a trial run, with the trailer and getting all the set up I'm hoping things get going a little quicker now



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TEnglish14 (Jul 15, 2014)

Like to pop in and give you guys updates since you've been helpful too me. Currently working on punching out a few job to get final payment before year end. Lots of happy customers which is bringing in more calls. 
Come the new year I have 2 bathrooms for a high end supplier to do, few small jobs, and working on scope for a 20k renovation 3 houses up from mine. 
Got hooked up with an older guy looking to pass off some work so I'm planning to sit down with him soon. I also volunteered to head up a Young Professionals Organization for my local HBA.

Also, working on scoping out a full house Reno with a big time custom home builder. He got more into spec homes/building his own apartment complexes and one of his friends had a house fire and now it's going to be a total gut. He pulled me in to look at it and wants me to GC it and do any of the work I want and handle all the coordination. Pretty excited about it, should be starting about mid-January.

Hope all of you had a Merry Christmas and happy holidays! Have a happy new year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

English I'm in the same boat. I just put an ad up on Job bank (government run job site) and have maybe 15 resumes already. I figure I'll pick the top ones and interview them at a coffee shop. 

If you are capable of selling that much work so far out, raise your prices!! Put the profit in your pocket man!

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I am going to need about 4 warm bodies soon. Getting ready to set up a high speed unimat with hydraulic feed and power feed deck. 

Going to try and have 2 moulders running at same time. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Sounds like you have some live contracts.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm pretty hot **** too. I have a decorative pipe installation coming up next week. Yup, a decorative pipe. Black pipe, degreased, painted white, and installed in a lofted apartment.
One single piece of pipe. Yup. I'm not sure how many guys I should interview before I decide who holds up the other end... of the single, 8' long, threaded piece of pipe.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> I'm pretty hot **** too. I have a decorative pipe installation coming up next week. Yup, a decorative pipe. Black pipe, degreased, painted white, and installed in a lofted apartment.
> One single piece of pipe. Yup. I'm not sure how many guys I should interview before I decide who holds up the other end... of the single, 8' long, threaded piece of pipe.


Wear gloves.


----------



## TEnglish14 (Jul 15, 2014)

TxElectrician said:


> Just make sure whoever you hire understands you're the boss and not their buddy



This is a fear also but I try to make that clear. I like to bust balls and have fun but if I tell you to sweep the floor then you best be grabbing a broom. 



PNW Painter said:


> Don't expect to hire someone and have them stay forever. If this guy is good fit and you can't find someone else then it might be worth taking the risk of hiring them. It's also good to have a "bullpen" of carpenters that you can call on in a pinch or when you're slow.
> 
> Just remember that many laborers dream of starting their own business, but very few ever do. Like you, they'll take on side work and think that if they can land enough side work that they'll be able to make it work on their own. Most have little to no savings and they're often being paid cash for all their side work.
> 
> ...



That's a good point, I guess maybe I'm trying to look to far into the future. I just see my business plan and the big picture and it would be ideal to find a right had man now.



Windycity said:


> I have a guy like that that works for me. Actually it works out well because he's available when I get really busy and when I do not have much for him he does his own thing
> 
> It usually works out provided we plan ahead a little bit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That was part of what I was considering too. I'm swamped for summer. Gonna try to sit down with him this week. 



Framer53 said:


> Call me if you want some framing done. after 20 years of it, I think I can perform.



I'll be in touch, I just priced up a full house, stick built with a complete roofing system to frame too.



heavy_d said:


> English I'm in the same boat. I just put an ad up on Job bank (government run job site) and have maybe 15 resumes already. I figure I'll pick the top ones and interview them at a coffee shop.
> 
> If you are capable of selling that much work so far out, raise your prices!! Put the profit in your pocket man!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk



I'll have to try that site! I've been trying to hire within people I know but not having any luck. And I'm gonna have too, I've been slowly bumping my prices up and I keep getting calls. 

I've put myself out there a little, post on my Facebook and instagram occasionally, I just had a booth at our local home show, and the local credit union used me for promoting their home improvement loans and I wore the business polo for the commercial so I've been all over the media.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

You're on Instagram? 
Yep... Just checked... Got yourself another follower. 
Keep at it, good luck. 👍

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------

